# Wound Vac change with Office Visit ???



## sjfarnsworth (Jul 1, 2009)

I am new to the Wound Vac Therapy world....is it allowed with an office visit? 
Would love some information...thanks!


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jul 2, 2009)

*wound vac*

If you go to the search feature at the top, you may find several other posts concerning wound vac. Some say it's okay to charge, other's say not so much. We (at our facility) do not charge a wound vac with an office visit or with any other procedure performed. We make a decision as to whether the vac should be charged or an E/M depending on documentation.


----------



## sjfarnsworth (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks so much! It's great to get the input...


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 2, 2009)

*Purpose of the visit*

If the purpose of the visit is for wound vac dressing, and *no other issues *are addressed, then NO significant, separately identifiable E/M has occurred, so you would *not charge *for the office visit ... only the wound vac.

If the purpose of the visit is for wound vac dressing, and some *completely different issue* is raised and addressed (e.g. sinusitis), then you can charge the office visit with mod 25 (and appropriate diagnosis) ... be sure your documentation clearly supports a significant, separately identifiable E/M.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

